# Rancho Cucamonga, Fontana California



## TonyUSA (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello,

I am still learning and would like to meet anyone in this area that we can learn and talk since we are in the same passion.  I have lots of free time and might be able to help you guys at any event at no cost.  Just want to learn more and have fun.  

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey Tony, I'm in La Mirada. If you want to hook-up and shoot, give me a pm.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm in Fontana and Big Bear, depending on the day of the week, phase of the moon, and time of the day.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

Down in Fallbrook. Hit me up any time.


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone.  When ever I am in your area will pm you guys.  If you are in my area please pm me too. 
Jame, since you are locally.  We can meet anytime you like.  Thank you guys.


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 9, 2016)

I am trying to PM you guys but can not see where is the PM.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)

Click on the person's name, a window will pop up, then click on Start a Conversation.


----------



## TonyUSA (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you, Gary.


----------

